# الهندســة الصنـاعية و المستـقبل



## Shibani (16 أغسطس 2007)

الهندســة الصنـاعية و المستـقبل
​

تعد الهندسة الصناعية مجالاً مهنياً واسعاً يهتم بدراسة وتحليل وتصميم وإدارة النظم والعملياتالمتكاملة لتنظيم الموارد الأساسية في الإنتاج - البشر والمواد والمعدات والمعلومات - لتحقيق أهدافً محددة. وقد أدى التزايد في تعقيد المنظمات الصناعية والخدميةالحديثة وتأكيدها على الجودة وزيادة الفعالية والإنتاجية من خلال عمليات الأتمتةوالحوسبة إلى زيادة الطلب على جيل جديد من خريجي الهندسة الصناعية، وعلى الرغم منأن هذا التخصص حديث نسبيا فقد تطور على مدى العقود الثلاثة الماضية، بحيث أصبحبالفعل واحدا من أكبر المجالات الهندسية وأسرعها نموا.


دور المهندس الصناعي


إن أهم العوامل التي تدعم التنمية هي الدرجة التي يصل إليهاالتقدم في الهندسة والتكنولوجيا. فالمهندسين هم البناة والفاعلين وصناع القرارات،وليس من مجال تتضح فيه هذه الحقيقة أكثر من الهندسة الصناعية. فالمهندسون الصناعيوناليوم هم المهندسين القادرين على تصميم وبناء والإشراف على وإدارة واستخدام النظموتحقيق التكامل بين وظائفها. فالمهندس الصناعي يجمع بين قدرات المهندس والمدير وهويعتمد على المعرفة بالرياضيات وعلوم الهندسة الفيزيائية والفنية بالإضافة إلىالإدارة والعلوم السلوكية لكي يقوم بدوره في حل المشكلات والإبداع والتصميموالتنسيق وإيجاد التكامل بين الأنظمة. ومن هنا يعمل المهندس الصناعي في كافة مراحلالعمليات الصناعية والصناعات الخدمية والوكالات الحكومية، فهو يقوم بتصميم وتنسيقالتصميم في المصنع والنظم التي تتضمن البشر والآلات ونظم تداول المواد الخام ونظمالمعلومات والنظم التي يتم التحكم فيها باستخدام الحاسب ونظم الجرد. وبالإضافة إلىذلك، فإنه يقوم بتحليل التكاليف والجدوى الاقتصادية والقدرات والاحتياجات البشريةومقاييس العمل والعمالة والنماذج الرياضية للنظم. وتوفر الخلفية والخبرة والتدريبللمهندس الصناعي معرفة واسعة بالمشاكل الصناعية.


فرص العمل للمهندسين الصناعيين


تقوم برامج الهندسة الصناعية بإعداد الخريجين للعمل في كافة مراحلالهندسة الصناعية وتؤهلهم للقيام بغير ذلك من المهام الإدارية والفنية التي تتطلبخلفية هندسية وعلمية. ومن خلال الجمع بين دراسة أساسيات العلوم والرياضيات والهندسةوالتصميم والإدارة وقواعد الجودة، فإن البرنامج يقدم خلفية فريدة من نوعها وأساساسليما للتطور في مجال العمل يستمر مدى الحياة في ممارسة الهندسة والبحث أو الإدارة. وقد أدت التطورات الحديثة مثل الاهتمام المتزايد للصناعة بتصميم النظم ونظمالمعلومات و CIS/CIM كلها أدت إلى تزايد إمكانية دخول المهندسين إلى مجال الإدارة. ويعرف البرنامج التدريبي الطلاب بطرق التفاعل والرقابة الكمية والكيفية. وفى الوقتالحالي يفوق الطلب على المهندسين الصناعيين المعروض، مما يؤكد أنه من المتوقع تزايدفرص العمل في هذا المجال بشكل سريع في المستقبل. وتشمل فرص العمل في مجال الهندسةالصناعية نطاقا واسعا من المجالات تتضمن الصناعات الأساسية (مثل الحديد والصلبوالأسمنت والبلاستيك والصناعات البتر وكيماوية)، والصناعات التحويلية (مثل المعداتوالسيارات والأدوات المنزلية والصناعات الغذائية والطبية وغيرها من الصناعاتالمدنية والعسكرية) والخدمات الفنية وغير ذلك من المجالات الحكومية (مثل تخطيطالقوة البشرية وتصميم النظم وتخطيط الاحتياجات....)


----------



## المهندس معاذ (17 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .......:77: 


فرصة سعيدة ان تم التسجيل في هذا الملتقى الجميييييييييل جدا 




أخوكم المهندس معاذ


----------



## Ind. Engineer (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56:

يعطيك الله العافية على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي من خلاله عرفت مدى اهمية القسم الذي انا ادرسة وان شاء الله اكون مهندسة صناعية ناجحة في المستقبل واتمنى أن تفيدني أكثر من معلوماتك ياShibani .

ولكم جزيل الشكر:81:​


----------



## Shibani (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخوتي الأعزاء سامحوني علي عدم التواصل معكم و أعترف لكم بأني جدا مقصر في الفترة الأخيرة لكن ذلك راجع الي ضيق الوقت.

أتمني من الله أن أنتهي من العمل المؤكل الي بأسرع وقت لكي نتواصل مع بعض و نثري النقاش فما يخص الهندسة الصناعية و المواضيع ذات العلاقة.

تقبلوا تحياتي و اعتذاري​


----------

